# Simplify Music 2



## karlouche (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si l'utilisation de simplify music 2 sur iphone en 3g entrainait du hors Forfait.

Est ce que des personnes qui sont chez Orange ou SFR avec des forfaits spécial iphone et qui ont l'application pourrait me renseigner.

Après quelques recherches il me semble que non mais je préfère faire attention avec nos opérateurs!


----------



## pickwick (5 Octobre 2009)

Là c'est un doublon du même message de 14 h...


----------



## karlouche (6 Octobre 2009)

Oui je sais mais à l'origine je me suis trompé de forum pour le 1er message et je ne sais pas si il est possible de supprimer l'un de ces messages.


----------

